# Corsair H110 oder NZXT Kraken X60?



## Overkee (4. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne mal eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ausprobieren. Einfach nur weil ich neugierig bin und Lust zu basteln habe. Momentan sitzt ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn auf meinem AMD Phenom II X4 965 @4 GHz (wollte eigentlich schon lange eine neue CPU, aber das ist ein anderes Thema  ) und ich hab damit auch keinerlei Temperaturprobleme. In Spielen komme ich auf etwa 55°C, sicherlich auch dank meines sehr gut belüftetet Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. Aber wie gesagt, es geht einfach nur darum, mal etwas neues auszuprobieren. 

Die Vor- und Nachteile von Kompaktwasserkühlungen waren sowohl in den Printausgaben, als auch hier und in anderen Foren schon oft genug Thema, weshalb sie mir eigentlich auch alle bekannt sein sollten, jedoch möchte ich mich trotzdem kurz von euch beraten lassen. In der engeren Wahl stehen bei mir zwei Modelle:

NZXT Kraken X60 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob die Kraken X60 irgendwelche besonderen Vorteile bietet, die den deutlich höheren Preis gegenüber der H110 rechtfertigen? Zumal die Garantie auch noch kürzer ist als beim Modell von Corsair. Oder besitzt die H110 gar auffällige Defizite, weshalb man eher etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen sollte?

Greetz


----------



## Dr0etker (13. September 2014)

Habe selber eine H110 auf einem i7-4470k und bin echt zufrieden. Nur die Lüfter...

Die Lüfter sind bei mir Kopfüber verbaut, um die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse (Corsair Carbite 500r) zu blasen. Die original Lüfter der H110 haben jedoch gerattert bei ~800 Umdrehungen weshalb ich die ausgetauscht habe.


----------



## TheLukay (16. September 2014)

Dr0etker schrieb:


> Habe selber eine H110 auf einem i7-4470k und bin echt zufrieden. Nur die Lüfter...
> 
> Die Lüfter sind bei mir Kopfüber verbaut, um die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse (Corsair Carbite 500r) zu blasen. Die original Lüfter der H110 haben jedoch gerattert bei ~800 Umdrehungen weshalb ich die ausgetauscht habe.


 
Hab auch die H110 und im 500R allerdings bei mir die Lüfter innen und der Radi oben. Leistung top, Lüfter Naja. War zu geizig sie auszutauschen xD. Die X60 soll aber sehr laute Lüfter und Pumpe haben.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. September 2014)

Die X60 Pumpe ist genau die selbe wie die der H110.
Die Lüfter, ja die sind bei beiden Müll. Die NZXT Lüfter sind subjektiv lauter, aber brauchbar sind die bei beiden nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. September 2014)

Wenn einem die Pumpe nervt, kann man sie z.B: mit einer Zalman Fan Mate 2 die ein paar Euro kostet regeln.
Lüfter sind wie gesagt meist bei allen KoWakü's zu laut aber kühlen tun sie alle mal


----------



## Overkee (17. September 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt für die H110 entschieden und hab sie jetzt seit ein paar Tagen laufen. Lüfter hab ich gegen BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm getauscht, die schon vorher im Deckel montiert waren. Mit der Kühlleistung bin ich sehr zu Frieden und auch die Pumpe kann ich nicht herraus hören. 

Leider hab ich nur ein Problem: Durch die Pumpe übertragen sich Vibrationen (die Pumpe selbst ist absolut leise) auf mein Gehäuse und die die Seitenwände klappern. Sobald ich einen Finger drauf lege ist alles mucksmäuschenstill. Nur ist das natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung 

Hab auch schon einmal versucht die Pumpe auf etwa 1000 RPM zu regeln, jedoch bleibt das Problem erhalten. Allerdings ist es kein anhaltendes Problem. mal ist es da, mal nicht. Wenn es aber da ist, ist es enorm störend.

Werde mir da wohl mal was überlegen müssen, wie ich die Seitenwände daran hindern, dass sie ins schwingen geraten. Oder hat zufällig jemand von euch eine Idee?

Ansonsten bin ich aber sehr zu Frieden mit der H110.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. September 2014)

Pumpe sitzt aber fest auf der CPU !? Bei mir war das auch mal, hab aber dann feststellen müssen das die Pumpe, bzw. Kühler nicht ganz fest auf der CPU gesessen hat.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (17. September 2014)

@Overkee

Hast du denn deine Seitenteile richtig festgeschraubt ? xD


----------



## Overkee (17. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Pumpe sitzt aber fest auf der CPU !? Bei mir war das auch mal, hab aber dann feststellen müssen das die Pumpe, bzw. Kühler nicht ganz fest auf der CPU gesessen hat.


 
Werde ich morgen mal überprüfen, wenn ich Feierabend hab. Allerdings hab ich es so in Erinnerung, dass ich die Schrauben soweit angezogen war, wie es mit Händen möglich war. Die Temperaturen sind eigentlich auch sehr niedrig. Aber ich werde es wie gesagt morgen mal prüfen. Danke für den Vorschlag 



SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> @Overkee
> 
> Hast du denn deine Seitenteile richtig festgeschraubt ? xD



Selbstverständlich. Originalschrauben, handfest angezogen, jeweils zwei pro Seitenteil. Also alles wie es soll


----------



## Overkee (18. September 2014)

Der Kühler auf der CPU lässt sich leider nicht weiter andrehen. Hatte sie ja zuvor handfest angezogen und nun nocheinmal mit dem Schraubendreher versucht nachzuziehen. Egal wie lange ich aber gedreht habe, es hatte keine Wirkung auf den Anpressdruck des Kühlkörpers. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen hat es nur einmal Klack gemacht und sonst nichts.

Ich hatte überlegt, ob ich mit nicht vielleicht Dämmmatten für die Seitenwände kaufe, vielleicht kann ich ja so verhindern, dass sie Schwingen, da sie dann nicht mehr nur aus einem dünnen Stahlblech bestehen.


----------



## evilmane666 (1. Oktober 2014)

Glaube die Schläuche der kraken sind länger und Pumpe leiser sonst gleich gut


----------

